# My magical rottweiler is at it again!!!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

WHOO...Go Lars! This letter came from the American Rottweiler Club this afternoon - 










Couple of years ago he got one of these letters for agility, this one is for last year's work in rally obedience! Good boy buddy! Let's see if we can be a triple threat and get one next year for obedience too.

:whoo: :rockon: :whoo: :rockon:


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

Congratulations! How cool!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! What an honor and a testament to your training skills and the relationship you and Lars have. (geez, that's a convoluted sentence)


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome to the both of you!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

That's awesome! Congrats to you and Lars.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

MrsBoats said:


> :whoo: :rockon: :whoo: :rockon:


Yeah! .. I'd say!
Way to go, you's two.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks you guys! I love this dog.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow! Way to go!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Congratulations!! He's a man of many talents!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Woohoo! That's awesome. Congrats to you and Lars.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Woohoo!! Go Lars!! He's such an awesome dog. I love hearing about all of your accomplishments!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations. I have never seen a Rotty competing in Agility around here.


----------

